# Eglin Fishing



## MissStateFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Just found out about this board and glad I did. I've only been living in Fort Walton for about 2 years now, from Jackson, MS. I enjoy the salt water fishing but i'm having a fit to catch some bass. I recently got my permit to fish on Eglin. Any advice on which lake is the best?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Duck Pond. Use Google Maps and look for it on the reservation--zoom in to see it. It's back in the woods a sways, but I went there last year and saw countless Bass swimming in the clear water. Couldn't catch any though.

KsB


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

*eglin bass*

Go to Hurlburt and fish gator lake,you need a boat.It is on the golf coarse.There are some monsters in there.watch out for all the snakes and of coarse the alligators.should have some good luck there


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

duck and indigo are good. only caught 2 outt of indigo my buddy sent me a pick of a 5lber he caught yesterday out there. duck is really clear and have yet to catch anything out there. weekly pond is also a nice pond. its catch and release only but its on eglin main so its a quick stop on the way home after work. i'm out there all the time. you can fish the memorials. they are the one by the bx on eglin. they have ramps, upper's ramp is a bit messed up b/c some jack a$$ dug all kinds of ruts into it. i fish for bass on base all the time. if you wanna go sometime shoot me a PM.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Duck Pond is a challenge for bass but the bluegills are monsters! They are redoing Anderson Pond so it will be ready again in about 6 months. I just found that out last week.


----------



## MissStateFan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Fished Duck and JR Walton*

We did really well with bluegill at duck but nothing at JR Walton. I enjoyed Duck. I'm not used to lakes with clear water. However, it makes for a difficult day. Its is hard to see all these big bass but not be able to catch them. Thanks for the advice though. I think next i'll check out the Timberlake.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

some of the creeks can be fun to fish as well. Titi Ceek north of Indigo Pond for instance and another is north of Junior walton Pond on 211. Or any bridge. We use beetle spins mostly.

P_


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Use a lizard this time of year, no weight.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there a boat launch for Indigo Pond?


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes it does. Pay close attention to your size limits. They will ticket you. They waited until I was leaving and pulled me over and checked. I didnt keep any though, so it didnt matter.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! That's crazy thanks. I don't keep anything out of limits so I should be good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

